# Meeting of the pups



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Over the weekend we took amber on her longest car ride yet. We traveled from albany ny down to long island. She did better than expected in the car especially with extra traffic. In this photo we have amber in the middle. On the left is my brother in law's standard golden doodle and on the right my step daughter's mini golden doodle. They had a great time together.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Did you crate her or restrain her in any way in the car? No puppy for me yet, just planning ahead.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Yes, we used a harness with a clip attached to a seat belt. Plus my wife sat with her in the back seat. Also we didn't let her stick her head out the window on the highway. You got to be careful of any thing that can get kicked up by other vehicles.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adorable! Looks like she had too much fun!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Taken this evening. She's getting so big.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Amber's such a cutie


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber relaxing on her new cot.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ambers a sweetie..glad she had fun!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amber's darling and getting so big. 
Looks like she had a good time with her new friends.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Taken today. She's over 35 lbs now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cute face. Sounds like she's having a great puppyhood. Rukie has the same cot. He's trying out a chill mat on it.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

She loves her chew.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Taken today. Growing like a weed as they say.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

When is her birthday? She seems about the same age as Rukie 5-2-17


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber's birthday is march 12. She's about 40 lbs now.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It is mind boggling how fast they grow!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Back from the groomer just in time for our upcoming visit to the family this weekend.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a pretty girl! Love the bandana on her.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Works for me. Anyone else?


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

A couple from this weekend's visit.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Taken at manners class last week. She's getting so big!


----------

